

Eric Schmidt admits talking to Google Glass can be weird - andrewljohnson
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57581572-93/eric-schmidt-admits-talking-to-google-glass-can-be-weird/

======
andrewljohnson
Maybe the glasses can display a phone symbol on the lenses or something.

